# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: vor dem Studium >  Greifswald WS 2011/2012

## Zahnfee89

Hallo miteinander  :Aufgepasst!: 

ich habe mich dieses Jahr fr Greifwald auf OP 1 entschieden. 

Meine Konditionen: 
*Abischnitt 1,9
Mathe GK 
Bio LK 
9 Monate und mehr Berufserfahrung (Zahntechnik) 
*
meine Punktzahl beluft sich auf *123* Punkte. Wie schaut's bei euch aus? Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr wenigstens ins Auswahlgesprch komme!  :Grinnnss!:  

Lg, die zahnfee :Love:

----------


## FinalGorilla

sry, ich habs falsche Forum erwischt

----------


## Fibi

hallo zahnfee89,
hab auch Greifswald auf OP1 gesetzt!

hab ne zahntechnik ausbildung, abischnitt 2,5
bio lk , mathe lk und chemie gk
komme auf eine punktzahl von 122,5  .... hoffe das stimmt auch mit der punktzahl! 

greee =)

----------


## nnaW

Hallo,
ich habe mich ebenfalls in greifswald fr zahnmedizin beworben

Abischnitt 1,9
Berufserfahrung 9 Monate oder mehr (habe nach dem abi eine ausbildung zur zahntechnikerin angefangen)
bio lk
mathe gk
auerdem habe ich ernhrungslehre gk als quivalenzfach angegeben (ich hoffe das wird angerechnet)

128 punkte

warum mchtet ihr zahnmedizin studieren?

----------


## Zahnfee89

Da haben wir 3 ja wirklich Glck, wenn's mit dem Auswahlgesprch klappen wrde.  :Smilie:  Bin schon aufgeregt! Mchte, dass es endlich los geht. 
Ihr habt ja auch Zahntechnik begonnen bzw. sogar abgeschlossen, ich denke, dass das uns schon einige Vorteile bietet. 

Ich mchte Zahnmedizin schon seit der 7ten Klasse studieren und hab dann auch mehrere Praktika gemacht bzw. die begonnene Ausbildung. Und es macht mir echt total Spa. Ich will alles, wirklich alles ber Zhne wissen und lese mir gerne Bcher/Hefte dazu durch. Zhne haben fr mich eine ganz bestimmte Faszination. Und wie ist es bei euch?  :Smilie:  

Woher kommt ihr eigentlich? 

lg  :Smilie:

----------


## Paprika

Ich habe heute weder eine Zu- noch Absage bekommen. Die Dame am Telefon meinte, ich sei ein Grenzrang und das msse nun hochschulstart entscheiden. Aber sie wrde mal positiv denken, solle aber nicht enttuscht sein, wenn es nicht klappt. Bescheid bekomme ich dann am 22.9. 
Was soll ich denn davon halten?  :Hh?:

----------


## Fibi

eeeeeeeeeeviiiiii ich hab nen platz in greifswald aaaaaaaaaahhhh ich dreh durch....kanns voll nicht fassen....schlag hier grade purzelbume und mach gefhlte 10000 luftsprnge!!!!

aaahhh das ist so ein unglaublich gutes gefhl!
ich drck euch noch feste die daumen und hoffe das wir uns in greifswald sehen

und @evi...wrde mich freuen wenn ich dein pate werde  :hmmm...:

----------


## nnaW

ich habe auch eine zusage bekommen!
ich kann es gar nicht glauben!!! es ist echt ein hammer gefhl!
habe heute nachmittag angerufen und die dame am telefon sagte dann: willkommen in greifswald! so schn! ich freue mich wahnsinnig auch wenn ich echt respekt vor dem studium habe!
jetzt heit es natrlich wohnungssuche! evie vllt hast du ein paar tipps fr uns?
vllt ist es besser erstmal zur zwischenmiete oder studentenwohnheim um alles genau kennenzulernen.
ich wre dir wirklich dankbar fr tipps oder vllt kennst du eine noch leere wohnung! ich habe dir mal meinen namen per nachricht geschickt vllt gehts dann ber facebook einfacher! 
ich freu mich einfach nur und sage willkommen greifswald!

----------


## Paprika

Ihr glcklichen!!!

----------


## Evie88

Hihihi.....HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH UND WILLKOMMEN IN GREIFSWALD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Ich wei genau, wie ihr euch gerade fhlt. Als ich damals angerufen habe, musste ich erstmal ne gefhlte Ewigkeit vor Freude und Fassungslosigkeit heulen. Dann hab ich gedacht, die Gute am Telefon hat meinen Namen nicht richtig verstanden und da musste ich gleich noch mal anrufen  :bhh: 

Also, was ihr als aller erstes machen msst und das so schnell wie mglich:
WOHNUNG SUCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Evie88

Hihihi.....HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH UND WILLKOMMEN IN GREIFSWALD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Ich wei genau, wie ihr euch gerade fhlt. Als ich damals angerufen habe, musste ich erstmal ne gefhlte Ewigkeit vor Freude und Fassungslosigkeit heulen. Dann hab ich gedacht, die Gute am Telefon hat meinen Namen nicht richtig verstanden und da musste ich gleich noch mal anrufen  :bhh: 

Also, was ihr als aller erstes machen msst und das so schnell wie mglich:
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOHNUNG SUCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ihr werdet schnell merken, dass das in HGW fast unmglich ist. Der Wohnungsmarkt bietet nicht viel, aber dafr ist er relativ teuer. Also, sofort an PC/Telefon setzen und suchen!!!!!! Selbst die Wohnheime sind voll oder man kommt erstmal auf eine Warteliste. Zum Teil haben unsere Leute erst im Dezember einziehen knnen. Das hat jetzt echt Prioritt!!! 

To-Do-Liste:
-> Wohnung suchen
-> warten auf den Zulassungantrag
-> evtl. bereits Bafg-Antrag im Landratsamt holen und schon mal ausfllen (erspart Wartezeit)
-> evtl. Krankenversicherung wieder auf familienversichert umstellen
-> evtl. Haftplichtversicherung abschlieen 
-> Studienplatz annehmen
-> Einschreiben (Knnt ihr aber auch whrend der Ersti-Woche machen. Aber auf jeden Fall nicht vergessen!!!)
-> Schreibzeug einkaufen (Blcke und das in Massen...die werdet ihr brauchen  :bhh:  )

-> sich freuen!!!!!
-> Abschiedsparty schmeien

Ich freu mich fr euch! Jetzt beginnt der Ernst des Lebens erst richtig  :Top: 

@fibi: Falls du echt mein "Patenkind" werden mchtest, dann schreib mir mal eine PM mit deinen Namen. Den kann ich beim Fachschaftsrat angeben, wenn die die Auswahl treffen  :Smilie:

----------


## Evie88

Hihihi.....HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH UND WILLKOMMEN IN GREIFSWALD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Ich wei genau, wie ihr euch gerade fhlt. Als ich damals angerufen habe, musste ich erst mal ne gefhlte Ewigkeit vor Freude und Fassungslosigkeit heulen. Dann hab ich gedacht, die Gute am Telefon hat meinen Namen nicht richtig verstanden und da musste ich gleich noch mal anrufen  :bhh: 

Also, was ihr als aller erstes machen msst und das so schnell wie mglich:
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOHNUNG SUCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ihr werdet schnell merken, dass das in HGW fast unmglich ist. Der Wohnungsmarkt bietet nicht viel, aber dafr ist er relativ teuer. Also, sofort an PC/Telefon setzen und suchen!!!!!! Selbst die Wohnheime sind voll oder man kommt erstmal auf eine Warteliste. Zum Teil haben unsere Leute erst im Dezember einziehen knnen. Das hat jetzt echt Prioritt!!! 

To-Do-Liste:
-> Wohnung suchen
-> warten auf den Zulassungsantrag
-> evtl. bereits Bafg-Antrag im Landratsamt holen und schon mal ausfllen (erspart Wartezeit)
-> evtl. Krankenversicherung wieder auf familienversichert umstellen
-> evtl. Haftpflichtversicherung abschlieen 
-> Studienplatz annehmen
-> Einschreiben (Knnt ihr aber auch whrend der Ersti-Woche machen. Aber auf jeden Fall nicht vergessen!!!)
-> Schreibzeug einkaufen (Blcke und das in Massen...die werdet ihr brauchen  :bhh:  )

-> sich freuen!!!!!
-> Abschiedsparty schmeien

Ich freu mich fr euch! Jetzt beginnt der Ernst des Lebens erst richtig  :Top: 

@fibi: Falls du echt mein "Patenkind" werden mchtest, dann schreib mir mal eine PM mit deinen Namen. Den kann ich beim Fachschaftsrat angeben, wenn die die Auswahl treffen  :Smilie:

----------


## Zahnfee89

Freue mich fr euch. Schade, dass ich nicht wei, was ich falsch gemacht habe, aber naja. :/

Wie war denn das Gesprch bei euch?! Vielleicht verstehe ich dann, was bei mir vllt nicht so gelaufen ist...? Wre lieb, wenn mir einer dazu was sagen knnte. 

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall nchstes Jahr wieder bewerben.  :Smilie:

----------


## <Helen>

Hallo  :Smilie: 
ich habe auch eine Zusage fr die HGW bekommen  :Big Grin: 
Kommt ihr eigentlich aus der Nhe von Greifswald? 
Und wie siehts mit der Wohnungssuche bei euch aus? Hat irgendjemand schon was gefunden? 
Ich bin echt schon soo aufgeregt und freue mich  :Smilie:

----------


## Fibi

glckwunsch =) =)=) freu mich mit dir!!
ich werde mich nun an die wohnungssuche machen!
evi, wann weit du wann genau das semester beginnt? oder ab wann wir in GW sein mssen?
und kannst du vll. ein studentenwohnheim empfehlen?

und kennst du vll. ne gnstig unterkunft fr ein paar tage fr die wohnungssuche??? komme aus der nhe von stuttgart...also ber 1000 km entfernt..und ihr??

das wre schon ne groe hilfe =)

ist jemand an ner wg interessiert??

----------


## octa

Ich komme aus Indonesien, wohne schon 1,5 Jahre in Greifswald und habe fr WS 11/12 Zusage fr HGW bekommen. Ich habe ein paar Frage.

@Evi: In welchem Semester bist du? Wann muss man die Gerte kaufen? schon seit 1. Semester?

LG

----------


## Evie88

Huhu!

Das Wintersemester beginnt fr alle am Montag, den 10.10. Da msst ihr dann auf jeden Fall da sein, weil es dann auch langsam mit den Pflichtveranstaltungen los geht.
Aber ich empfehle euch unbedingt an der Erstiwoche vom 04.-07.10. teilzunehmen. Da erfahrt ihr so viel bers Studium, lernt die rtlichkeiten und eure Kommilitonen kennen. Also, am besten zum 04.10. da sein!

Hier stehen schon einige Infos frs Erstsemester:
http://www.medizin.uni-greifswald.de...er1_vorab.html

Ich bin im 3. Semester. 
Den TPK-Koffer fr die zahntechnischen Arbeiten bentigt man erst ab dem 4. Semester. Erst dann fangen die "richtigen" praktischen Kurse an. Dafr muss man wohl mind. 1000  einplanen.

Zum 1. Semester bentigt man das 
-> zahnrztliche Besteck (also Spiegel, Sonde, Pinzette, WHO-Sonde). Das wird aber alles im Laufe des Semester geregelt und kostet glaube ca. 20 . -> Desweiteren einen Schdel fr Anatomie. Der wird aber auch per Sammelbestellung ber den Fachschaftsrat im November bestellt. Habe meinen zwar allein bestellt, aber da muss man immer so mit ca. 50  rechnen. 
-> Dann noch weie Kittel mit ca. jeweils 15 , die auch von der Fachschaft organisiert werden.
-> Auerdem natrlich viele, viele schne Bcher. Die werden euch auch in der Erstiwoche vorgeschlagen bzw. jeder Prof gibt euch Bcherempfehlungen in der ersten Vorlesung. Ihr msst dann schauen, mit welchem ihr am besten klar kommt. Ich hab viele gekauft und man muss bestimmt ca. 300  einplanen. Die Bcher braucht man dann aber auch im 2. Semester, so dass da nicht mehr viel investiert werden muss.

Im 2. Semester muss man noch Abformlffel, Spatel etc. einplanen. Das kostet ca. 30 . Aber das wird alles im Semester geklrt. Darum msst ihr euch nicht selbst kmmern, sondern es nur selbst abholen.

Tja...mit der Wohnungssuche ist es so eine Sache. Ich habe damals auch nur mit sehr viel Glck eine gefunden. Mit den Wohnheimen kenn ich mich nicht aus. Ich wei nur, dass es vor Ort auch eine schne Jugendherberge gibt.

----------


## <Helen>

danke gleichfalls  :Smilie:  
ist ja super! ich komme aus karlsruhe, dann knnten wir ja in den semesterferien fast zusammen nach Hause fahren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fibi

achwas aus Karlsruhe =) wie cool! da war ich die letzten 2 jahre sehr oft fr meine schulische ausbildung =)
haha...ja da knnen wir echt ne fahrgemeinschaft machen! sehr gerne! =)

----------


## octa

Danke Evi fr die Infos  :Top:

----------


## Paprika

@Fibi: Ich htte Interesse eine WG zu grnden. Der Wohnungsmarkt ist ja hoffnungslos berfllt. Also melde dich einfach bei mir.

----------


## snoopy92

hallo ihr lieben, 

mir geht es gerade wie euch letztes Jahr! 
ich habe mich gerade eben an der Universitt Greifswald beworben!
und hoffe zum auswahlgesprch eingeladen zu werden! 
und jetzt wollte ich euch einmal fragen was genau vorkam und wie ihr euch genu darauf vorbereitet habt! 
konntet ihr alle fragen damals beantworten?
lg und vielen lieben dank fr eure antworten!

----------


## lord-helmy

mir gehts genau so. Bewerbung losgeschickt und nun warten. Hoffen was kommt  :Smilie: 
Wieviele Punkte habt ihr denn erreicht? Ich habe zZ 132,5

----------


## Plueschhase

Ich hab 136,5 und hooooffentlich die Direktzulassung!! ^^

----------


## schleni

hallo! wer bewirbt sich denn fr das ws 2013/14 in greifswald und mit welcher punktzahl? was denkt ihr wie stark die punktzahl zur direktzulassung bzw. aus

----------


## schleni

auswahlgesprch gegenber dem letzten jahr ansteigen wird? liebe gre!

----------


## davo

Auf der Website des Greifswalder Studiendekanats findet man nach der Benutzung des Punkterechners folgende Daten fr Zahnmedizin:

Auswahlverfahren zum WS 	direkte Zulassung ab 	Einladung zum Auswahlgesprch ab
2012/2013 	140,5 	121,5
2011/2012 	131,5 	108
2010/2011 	131,5 	101,5
2009/2010 	129 	98,5
2008/2009 	117 	102,5
2007/2008 	108,5 	97,5
2006/2007 	105 	93

OLS von Direktzulassung auf Jahr ergibt eine Vorhersage von 147 Punkten frs WS 2013, OLS von Direktzulassung auf Jahr, Jahr^2 und Jahr^3 ergibt eine Vorhersage von 140,5 Punkten.

OLS von Einladung auf Jahr ergibt eine Vorhersage von 118,5 Punkten frs WS 2013, OLS von Einladung auf Jahr, Jahr^2 und Jahr^3 ergibt eine Vorhersage von 147 Punkten.

Die Tcken der Statistik...  :hmmm...:

----------


## schleni

hi davo, bewirbst du dich auch zum ws dort? was heit ols?? danke fr die antwort!

----------


## medzahp

Ols= ordinary least squares
 statistik verfahren wenn mich nicht alles tuscht.

----------


## Kretschmann

Ich versuche es mit 123,5 pkt.

Wenn man der Prognose glaubt, wird es wohl nicht reichen.

----------

